# Best dog shampoo brands?



## IsaiahColon01 (Jun 1, 2016)

Does anybody have any reccomedations of for the best possible dog shampoo for my near two-year old dog?


----------



## BKaymuttleycrew (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the Earthbath products.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I make sure to smell them before purchase. Max's fur actually would hold the scent for weeks and some shampoos smell really horrible to me.

I've never tossed out a bottle. Dilute with water and rinse rinse rinse and all have been just fine. Currently Burt's Bees is in the cupboard, I bought Eqyss Microtek several times and liked the smell of Furminator Deshedding.


----------



## IsaiahColon01 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestions. Searching for a good shampoo will hopefully be as easily done as said.


----------



## kms1167 (Jul 22, 2009)

We are big fans of 4-Legger's organic dog shampoo. It is all natural, hypoallergenic and comes in a very pleasant aloe and lemongrass scent. Best of all it does not at all irritate our Golden's sensitive skin!


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

I like the Tropiclean products, especially the papaya...smells awesome.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

doodlebug124 said:


> I like the Tropiclean products, especially the papaya...smells awesome.


Ugh that one smells amazing!!

I like the cloud star buddy wash in lavender and mint. Smells like heaven


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

BKaymuttleycrew said:


> I'm a big fan of the Earthbath products.


Agree, this is all I buy. Either eucalyptus and peppermint or green tea. One of my dogs has very sensitive skin and allergies and I am very happy with this brand.


----------

